# "curei" ou "me curei de" ("curei-me de")?



## Marcio_Osorio

"Perdi 23kg treinando em casa e ainda _curei_ uma depressão" ou "... _me curei de_ uma depressão"?

Parece que no Brasil já não usamos os verbos na sua forma pronominal. A que se deve essa "tendência"?

Agradeço-lhes as explicações.


----------



## RoinujNosde

"[...] me curei de uma depressão"

Se fosse apenas "curei uma depressão" significaria que você ajudou alguém a se curar.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Obrigado, RoinujNosde. Concordo com você.


----------



## Vanda

Bom retorno, Marcio!


----------



## Guigo

Talvez seja a linguagem escrita das redes sociais, que requerem/obrigam a textos mais curtos. Na fala, os verbos pronominais e reflexivos são usados, normalmente, salvo no mineirês e no goianês, onde a turma economiza mesmo.


----------



## guihenning

Ai, Meu Deus! Foi ler esse comentário do Guigo que me lembrei do meu amigo mineiro prestes a se formar em jornalismo… ele dizia aos quatro ventos que em dezembro ia "formar". E eu sempre me perguntava cadê o pronome, porque a frase sempre me parecia horrivelmente incompleta. «Em Dezembro eu vou formar»
E eu só dizia: _Diogo, vai formar o quê? _
Entre outras milhares de situações em que ele simplesmente omite os pronomes indiscriminadamente.


----------



## AlexSantos

Guigo said:


> Talvez seja a linguagem escrita das redes sociais, que requerem/obrigam a textos mais curtos. Na fala, os verbos pronominais e reflexivos são usados, normalmente, salvo no mineirês e no goianês, onde a turma economiza mesmo.



Temo que é uma tendência mesmo, inclusive anterior ao advento das redes sociais e de maneira nenhuma exclusiva a Goiás e Minas Gerais. Por algum motivo, aqui no Brasil alguns verbos têm sido usados sem a forma pronominal. É muito comum ouvir "senta na cadeira" (em vez de "sente-se"), "levanta da cama" (em vez de "levante-se") ou "fulana casou com beltrano" (em vez de "se casou"). Alguns falantes até misturam a forma não pronominal dos verbos com o complemento indireto exigido pela forma pronominal, como em "ele esqueceu disso" (em vez de "ele se esqueceu disso" ou "ele esqueceu isso"). Eu também queria saber o porquê dessa tendência.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Vanda said:


> Bom retorno, Marcio!


Oi, Vanda! Ia fazer um bom tempo que eu não aparecia por aqui (uns 10 anos, se não me engano).


----------



## Carfer

Ambas as formas são possíveis em Portugal. Tanto pode dizer '_curei uma depressão'_ (que pode ser própria ou alheia, ficando a cargo do contexto esclarecer quem se curou) como '_curei-me de uma depressão'_ (caso em que fica claro que era o próprio que padecia da doença). Em todo o caso, '_curar_' pressupõe sempre um objecto, expresso ou implícito: '_curei alguém ou uma doença',_ ou '_curei-me de uma doença ou de um vício_'. Não dizemos simplesmente '_curei_'.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Obrigado, Guigo, guihenning e AlexSantos pelos comentários. Abraços!


----------



## Nino83

Foi uma das primeiras coisas que notei.
Quando li pelas primeiras vezes frases como "o relógio quebrou", "levantei cedo", pensaba "o que é que quebrou?" ou "o que é que ele levantou?". 
Geralmente, em italiano e espanhol usamos os verbos pronominais com mais frequência.
_levantei cedo = *mi* sono alzato presto = *me* levanté temprano
o relógio quebrou = *si* è rotto l'orologio = *se* rompió el reloj_ ou, se foi um imprevisto, _*mi si* è rotto l"orologio = *se me* rompió el reloj_ 
Os espanhóis usam a segunda construção com mais verbos, por exemplo _*se me* olvidó_ (_*mi* sono dimenticato di..., *me* ne sono dimenticato_).
Não sei se há muitas diferenças entre o português europeu e brasileiro, mas a diferença com o italiano ou o espanhol é evidente nesse caso.


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Foi uma das primeiras coisas que notei.
> Quando li pelas primeiras vezes frases como "o relógio quebrou", "levantei cedo", pensaba "o que é que quebrou?" ou "o que é que ele levantou?".
> Geralmente, em italiano e espanhol usamos os verbos pronominais com mais frequência.
> _levantei cedo = *mi* sono alzato presto = *me* levanté temprano
> o relógio quebrou = *si* è rotto l'orologio = *se* rompió el reloj_ ou, se foi um imprevisto, _*mi si* è rotto l"orologio = *se me* rompió el reloj_
> Os espanhóis usam a segunda construção com mais verbos, por exemplo _*se me* olvidó_ (_*mi* sono dimenticato di..., *me* ne sono dimenticato_).
> Não sei se há muitas diferenças entre o português europeu e brasileiro, mas a diferença com o italiano ou o espanhol é evidente nesse caso.


A diferença que mais dá nas vistas entre o português europeu e o espanhol (quanto ao italiano não me posso pronunciar) está em que em português não pronominalizamos verbos como, por exemplo, '_comer_'. _'Comerse una hamburguesa_' soa estranho aos nossos ouvidos, mas fora esse (ou esses, eventualmente) caso pontual, as semelhanças são muito grandes. Com excepção de _'olvidarseme_', qualquer dos exemplos que deu têm construções semelhantes no português europeu. Já quanto ao Brasil, parece-me que, de facto, há uma tendência bem mais significativa para deixar cair os pronomes.


----------



## Nino83

Carfer said:


> quanto ao italiano não me posso pronunciar


Em italiano seria _mangiar*si* un hamburger_ (esta forma de pronominalização se chama _uso intensivo_, porque indica uma mais intensa participação do sujeito à ação: _mi mangio un bel piatto di pasta e poi mi bevo un bel boccale di birra fresca_), como em espanhol.


Carfer said:


> qualquer dos exemplos que deu têm construções semelhantes no português europeu.


Também _*mi si* è rotto l"orologio = *se me* rompió el reloj_?


Carfer said:


> Já quanto ao Brasil, parece-me que, de facto, há uma tendência bem mais significativa para deixar cair os pronomes.


Sim, por exemplo achei este artigo na Folha de São Paulo com o seguinte título Vaccari confirma à PF que encontrou com Duque em hotel (em vez de _se encontrou com_).


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Nino83 said:


> Em italiano seria _mangiar*si* un hamburger_ (esta forma de pronominalização se chama _uso intensivo_, porque indica uma mais intensa participação do sujeito à ação: _mi mangio un bel piatto di pasta e poi mi bevo un bel boccale di birra fresca_), como em espanhol.
> 
> Também _*mi si* è rotto l"orologio = *se me* rompió el reloj_?
> 
> Sim, por exemplo achei este artigo na Folha de São Paulo com o seguinte título Vaccari confirma à PF que encontrou com Duque em hotel (em vez de _se encontrou com_).


E o redator insistiu no mesmo erro, logo no primeiro parágrafo da mesma reportagem, ao engolir mais um _se_:

"O tesoureiro do PT, João Vaccari Neto, foi questionado pela Polícia Federal sobre se encontrou com Renato Duque no hotel Windsor de Copacabana, no Rio de Janeiro. Ele confirmou o encontro com o ex-diretor da Petrobras neste hotel algumas vezes."

Não teríamos "... sobre se se encontrou...", ou eu estou precisando reler todas as minhas 12 gramáticas? (Não me digam que eu continuo burro!)


----------



## AlexSantos

Marcio_Osorio said:


> "O tesoureiro do PT, João Vaccari Neto, foi questionado pela Polícia Federal sobre se encontrou com Renato Duque no hotel Windsor de Copacabana, no Rio de Janeiro. Ele confirmou o encontro com o ex-diretor da Petrobras neste hotel algumas vezes."
> 
> Não teríamos "... sobre se se encontrou...", ou eu estou precisando reler todas as minhas 12 gramáticas? (Não me digam que eu continuo burro!)



Olha, as duas formas me soam péssimas. Não sei se é prescritivamente uma construção não padrão, mas a repetição do "se" como conjunção subordinativa e do "se" como pronome reflexivo é algo que não soa bem. Eu escreveria:

"...foi questionado pela Polícia Federal quanto a ter se encontrado com Renato Duque no hotel Windsor de Copacabana, no Rio de Janeiro."


----------



## machadinho

Alex, tirou as palavras da minha boca. Esse anglicismo de sintaxe, "sobre se", já é feio demais por si só. Com outro "se" então. (Só um detalhe: é ter-se. Particípio passado não aceita nem ênclise nem próclise.)


----------



## Guigo

A Folha de São Paulo, ah, a famosa Folha... 

Consta que o Frias, dono da Folha, em uma palestra nos EUA, resolveu traduzir o nome de seu jornaleco, dizendo "The Sheet of San Paolo", porém, como sói acontecer com muitos falantes do português, saiu "The Shit of San Paolo", para risadaria geral da plateia. Frias ficou estupefato, mas ele estava certo, este jornal é mesmo uma _shit_.

Eu não daria muita bola para o que lá se escreve...


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Também _*mi si* è rotto l"orologio = *se me* rompió el reloj_?



Também podemos dizer, sim (aliás, é frequente). _'Partiu-se-me o relógio', 'avariou-se-me o computador', 'partiu-se-me o coração', 'furou-se-me um pneu'_, etc.



machadinho said:


> Esse anglicismo de sintaxe, "sobre se", já é feio demais por si só. Com outro "se" então.



Curioso, porque em Portugal '_sobre se_' é comum e encontra-se em bons autores, inclusive do século XIX (Almeida Garrett, Alexandre Herculano). Não tinha nenhuma consciência de que fosse anglicismo. E dois '_se'_ seguidos também não são invulgares (o primeiro, habitualmente, como conjunção condicional ou integrante).


----------



## machadinho

Depende do contexto, Carfer. (E, convenhamos, mais anglicista que o Garrett¹ só o Pessoa.)

¹em _Viagens na Minha Terra_ não ocorre.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Depende do contexto, Carfer. (E, convenhamos, mais anglicista que o Garrett¹ só o Pessoa.)
> 
> ¹em _Viagens na Minha Terra_ não ocorre.



Não, de facto. Aparece, pelo menos, no "_Folhas Caídas_", naquele poema sobre as rosas. Mas se é anglicismo, e independentemente do valor estético, também é tão antigo que já ganhou direito de cidade. Eu, pelo menos, não o estranho, mas também é verdade que o vi tantas vezes escrito ('_Perguntado sobre se...' etc.),_ em frases cuja preocupação não era de todo literária, que me posso ter insensibilizado.


----------



## machadinho

São questões separadas: (a) tratar-se ou não de um anglicismo de sintaxe; (b) ser belo ou feio ou neutro. Noutras palavras, é possível aparecer um anglicismo que seja belo ou, pelo menos, esteticamente neutro. Garrett e Pessoa com o inglês e Machado de Assis com o francês são bons exemplos.

Construções como "sobre se", "sobre o quão"  etc. soam decalques do inglês *&* soam feias. O jornalismo brasileiro e a escrita acadêmica estão cheios delas. Cheios! Transbordam. Eu preciso de tomar calmante para ler artigos e teses hoje em dia.

E, no caso do "sobre se se", é o sobre se que fica pior do que já é. Não o se se.

Perguntar sobre se ele vai → perguntar se ele vai


----------



## machadinho

Marcio_Osorio said:


> "Perdi 23kg treinando em casa e ainda _curei_ uma depressão" ou "... _me curei de_ uma depressão"?





Guigo said:


> Na fala, os verbos pronominais e reflexivos são usados, normalmente, salvo no mineirês e no goianês, onde a turma economiza mesmo.





guihenning said:


> Ai, Meu Deus! Foi ler esse comentário do Guigo que me lembrei do meu amigo mineiro prestes a se formar em jornalismo…



Em defesa dos mineiros. Há 3 casos, não 2.

(1) Eu curei uma depressão. (Exemplo original)
(2) Eu me curei de uma depressão (Norma culta)
(3) Eu curei *de* uma depressão. (Mineiro)

É preciso distinguir (1) e (3). Só (3) é mineirês ou minerês.

Agora virando a mesa contra todos aí, agora me expliquem vocês que diferença faz acrescentar o me quando o de já está lá. "Eu curei de uma depressão" X "Eu me curei de uma depressão".

Aliás, o exemplo original não me parece essa aberração toda. Minha leitura: "Treinando em casa curei uma depressão, a saber, a minha própria depressão." Quer dizer, fui eu mesmo o agente da minha cura. Se dissesse, eu me curei de uma depressão, fica em aberto se o responsável pela cura foi, digamos, um psiquiatra ou o deprimido.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Alex, tirou as palavras da minha boca. Esse anglicismo de sintaxe, "sobre se", já é feio demais por si só. Com outro "se" então. (Só um detalhe: é ter-se. Particípio passado não aceita nem ênclise nem próclise.)


Nenhum dos nossos jornalistas e redatores sabe disso. Acho que só o Dráuzio Varella sabe...


----------



## machadinho

Disso o quê?


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Disso o quê?


«_Particípio passado não aceita nem próclise nem ênclise._»


----------



## machadinho

Uai, imagino que você concorde comigo. Acho que todo mundo sabe disso. Ninguém diz: "quanto a ter encontrado-o no restaurante" . A gente diz: "quanto a tê-lo encontrado".


----------



## guihenning

Não sabe, ah como não sabe! Em todos os sites, jornais, revistas, textões do Facebook, etc o que se vê é que todo mundo no Brasil mete o pronome proclítico ao particípio. A única pessoa que parece seguir a regra é o Dráuzio Vare_ll_a. (o sobrenome dele tem eles geminados?)

"_...foi questionado pela Polícia Federal quanto a ter se encontrado com Renato Duque no hotel Windsor de Copacabana, no Rio de Janeiro."_

_alá_ a prova!


----------



## machadinho

De acordo. Mas é uma questão de *escrita*, não de fala. Concorda? Tê-lo encontrado é comum. Ter o encontrado é bizarro. Ou estarei sonhando?


----------



## guihenning

Sim, _d'accord! _É meio bizarro, sim, mas eu poria a mão no fogo que é a assim que noventa e cinco por cento dos brasileiros escreveriam se alguém lhes pedisse para trocarem o "_ter encontrado ele_" por uma opção sem o '_ele_'.

EDIT. Sim, com "o, a, os, as" é levemente mais comum que venha enclítico ao auxiliar, mas as formas com "se" simplesmente não existem. Ninguém parece ter aprendido isso na escola.


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> Quando li pelas primeiras vezes frases como "o relógio quebrou", "levantei cedo", pensava "o que é que quebrou?" ou "o que é que ele levantou?".


O verbo 'quebrar' perdeu completamente a necessidade do pronome, no Brasil. Em escrita literária costuma aparecer pronominalizado, mas na fala não me parece que ainda ocorra, a menos que alguém queira dizer que teve muitos ferimentos «_Eu me quebrei todo!_»

«_Enfim, enfim *quebrara-se* realmente o meu invólucro, e sem limite eu era. Por não ser, eu era. Até o fim daquilo que eu não era, eu era. O que não sou eu, eu sou. Tudo estará em mim, se eu não for; pois "eu" é apenas um dos espasmos instatâneos do mundo. Minha vida não tem sentido apenas humano, é muito maior - é tão maior que, em relação ao humano, não tem sentido._» — Clarice Lispector (A Paixão Segundo G.H)


----------



## machadinho

Sim, minha vez, também concordo que a tendência é a próclise ao particípio. Às vezes aparece a *ênclise*, e aí dá vontade de ser impertinente.


> Quando chegaram por aqui, os traficantes de pessoas já tinham apagado os registros do lugar de onde haviam saído, redefinindo etnias com nomes genéricos como Mina (todos os embarcados na costa da Mina), feito-os dar voltas e voltas em torno da Árvore do Esquecimento (ritual que acreditavam zerar memórias e história) ou passarem pela Porta do Não Retorno, para que nunca mais sentissem vontade de voltar, separado-os em lotes que eram mais valiosos quanto mais diversificados, para que não se entendessem. (aqui)


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Sim, minha vez, também concordo que a tendência é a próclise ao particípio. Às vezes aparece a *ênclise*, e aí dá vontade de ser impertinente.


aí sim é o cúmulo da hipercorreção… Acho, pelo menos, que seja isso, porque ênclise ao particípio é algo que não sói ler por aí, diferente da próclise. Bizarro.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> O verbo 'quebrar' perdeu completamente a necessidade do pronome, no Brasil. Em escrita literária costuma aparecer pronominalizado, mas na fala não me parece que ainda ocorra, a menos que alguém queira dizer que teve muitos ferimentos «_Eu me quebrei todo!_»


Quer dizer que aqui não é coisa de mineiro. Mas "formar" é.  Hmm...


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Quer dizer que aqui não é coisa de mineiro. Mas "formar" é.  Hmm...


Bem, em Curitiba, donde eu venho, todo mundo "se forma" em direito, em jornalismo, administração, letras… 
Os mineiros é que parecem sempre "formar" nalguma coisa e eu sempre fico com a sensação de que aquela frase tá incompleta. Ah, e as outras pessoas doutros lugares do Brasil também parecem _se _formar...


----------



## machadinho

Sério, guihenning, ao ouvir "eu formei em direito" durante um diálogo, você fica com essa sensação mesmo ou está pegando no pé do seu amigo?


----------



## guihenning

Olha, é menos pior que "Em Dezembro eu vou formar", mas ainda assim me é estranho; não vou mentir. Implicâncias à parte.


----------



## machadinho

E de volta ao ataque! Antes eu formei em direito do que eu *se* formei em direito, como em certos estados mais civilizados ao sul das minas gerais.


----------



## guihenning

Ai, eu não trouxe essa querela de "estados mais civilizados" não, hein?! Até porque no que concerne àqueles três últimos, num dos quais está Curitiba, esse suposto maior grau de civilização se traduz melhor a hipocrisia e ilusão. 
Mas eu preferiria não delongar a discussão... até porque não falo com brasileiros, só com os meus compatriotas e o Sul é meu país!


----------



## AlexSantos

machadinho said:


> Alex, tirou as palavras da minha boca. Esse anglicismo de sintaxe, "sobre se", já é feio demais por si só. Com outro "se" então. (Só um detalhe: é ter-se. Particípio passado não aceita nem ênclise nem próclise.)



Essa regra é muito pouco utilizada no Brasil, mesmo em textos formais ou jornalísticos. Tanto que é comum ver advérbios intercalados entre o pronome e o verbo auxiliar, o que inviabilizaria a ênclise com o auxiliar. Ex.: 
"Foi questionado pela Polícia Federal quanto a ter prontamente se encontrado com Renato Duque no hotel Windsor de Copacabana, no Rio de Janeiro."


----------



## guihenning

Ué, mas isso se resolve fácil com "quanto a ter-se prontamente encontrado com Renato Duque…"
Não?!


----------



## pfaa09

Eu pensava que vocês diziam: "Eu me formei em direito" e nós (Portugal) dizemos: Eu formei-me em direito, licenciei-me...
Problema resolvido... não acham?

Ao ser dito: Eu formei, ou eu curei (para reentrarmos no assunto do post) podemos não estar a falar de nós.


----------



## machadinho

AlexSantos said:


> Essa regra é muito pouco utilizada no Brasil, mesmo em textos formais ou jornalísticos. Tanto que é comum ver advérbios intercalados entre o pronome e o verbo auxiliar, o que inviabilizaria a ênclise com o auxiliar. Ex.:
> "Foi questionado pela Polícia Federal quanto a ter prontamente se encontrado com Renato Duque no hotel Windsor de Copacabana, no Rio de Janeiro."


Isso não é regra, Alex. O que você diz do meu contraexemplo tê-lo encontrado?


----------



## machadinho

pfaa09 said:


> Eu pensava que vocês diziam: "Eu me formei em direito" e nós (Portugal) dizemos: Eu formei-me em direito, licenciei-me...
> Problema resolvido... não acham?


Não. Não é questão de ênclise ou próclise. Se ler bem, é ausência ou presença do pronome.


----------



## machadinho

pfaa09 said:


> Ao ser dito: Eu formei, ou eu curei (para reentrarmos no assunto do post) podemos não estar a falar de nós.


De fato, sem o pronome, podemos não estar a falar de nós. Mas, às vezes, podemos estar sim. No meu dialeto é possível e usual. É o contexto de conversação que vai separar um caso do outro. Não é a presença ou ausência de um pronome que vai fazer o ouvinte entender ou deixar de entender que o graduando em questão é o sujeito de 22 anos de idade que está falando e que todo mundo sabe que está cursando alguma coisa na universidade. Se não for o sujeito de 22 anos de idade, é quem? O filho inexistente dele que vai fazer 21 anos em agosto?

O sujeito frequenta academia desportiva e está falando precisamente de exercícios. Que ele faz exercícios. E diz que curou uma depressão. Quem vai dizer com franqueza que o entendimento que se tira disso é que o sujeito se diz um psiquiatra?


----------



## pfaa09

Ok, tudo bem. Em relação ao assunto principal, seria muito mais simples se a pessoa tivesse dito ou escrito:
"...e ainda curei a minha depressão." ou "...e ainda me curei de uma depressão."
Como aliás, foi referido mais acima.
Independentemente de como se fala aqui ou ali, estas seriam as formas que não deixariam dúvidas. Também temos de ser realistas, a frase entende-se bem.
O que podemos discutir é que ela pode ter outras interpretações, mas no fundo sabemos o que ela quer dizer.


----------



## AlexSantos

machadinho said:


> Isso não é regra, Alex. O que você diz do meu contraexemplo tê-lo encontrado?



Como já disseram antes, a colocação dos pronomes "o, a, os, as" é tratada de forma diferente pelas convenções ortográficas brasileiras. Nesse caso, sempre vai haver a ênclise ao auxiliar mesmo, até porque algumas formas poderiam se coincidir com outras, causando confusão.

Por exemplo, tanto "Haviam-nos encontrado" quanto "Haviam nos encontrado" me soam bem, mas significam coisas bem diferentes.

Quanto ao fenômeno, Martinz de Aguiar justifica a colocação proclítica ao particípio:



> “Numa frase como *ele vem-me ver*, geral em Portugal, literária no Brasil, o fa(c)tor lógico deslocou o pronome *me* do verbo *vem*, para adjudicá-lo ao verbo *ver*, por ser ele determinante, obje(c)to dire(c)to, do segundo e não do primeiro. Isto é: deixou a língua falada no Brasil de dizer *vem-me ver* (factor histórico por ser mera continuação do esquema geral português), para dizer *vem me-ver*, que também vigia na língua, ligando-se o pronome ao verbo que o rege (factor/fator lógico). Esta colocação de tal maneira se estabilizou, que pouco se diz *vem ver-me* e trouxe consequências/conseqüências imprevistas:
> 1.ª) Pôde-se juntar o pronome ao particípio procliticamente:
> Aqueles haviam *se*-corrompido.
> 2.ª) Pode-se pôr o pronome depois dos futuros (do presente e do passado):
> Poderá *se*-reduzir, poderia *se*-reduzir.


----------



## machadinho

AlexSantos said:


> Como já disseram antes, a colocação dos pronomes "o, a, os, as" é tratada de forma diferente pelas convenções ortográficas brasileiras. Nesse caso, sempre vai haver a ênclise ao auxiliar mesmo, até porque algumas forma poderiam se coincidir com outras, causando confusão.
> 
> Por exemplo, tanto "Haviam-nos encontrado" quanto "Haviam nos encontrado" me soam bem, mas significam coisas bem diferentes.


E o terceiro caso? haviam os encontrado te soa o quê? Chame de convenção o que eu chamo de lacuna.

A explicação do Martinz de Aguiar não se generaliza (senão sob uma estipulação _ad hoc_). A escolha dos pronomes para os exemplos foi feita a dedo.


----------



## AlexSantos

machadinho said:


> E o terceiro caso? haviam os encontrado te soa o quê? Chame de convenção o que eu chamo de lacuna.



Eu não escreveria assim, mas também não é o tipo de coisa que me saltaria os olhos se eu visse escrito em algum lugar. E garanto que não deve ser difícil de encontrar construções dessas.


----------



## machadinho

pfaa09 said:


> Ok, tudo bem. Em relação ao assunto principal, seria muito mais simples se a pessoa tivesse dito ou escrito:
> "...e ainda curei a minha depressão." ou "...e ainda me curei de uma depressão."
> Como aliás, foi referido mais acima.



pfaa09, posso concluir que você concorda comigo que o exemplo original do @Marcio_Osorio (curei uma depressão) não está errado?


----------



## Nino83

Carfer said:


> Também podemos dizer, sim (aliás, é frequente). _'Partiu-se-me o relógio', 'avariou-se-me o computador', 'partiu-se-me o coração', 'furou-se-me um pneu'_, etc.





guihenning said:


> O verbo 'quebrar' perdeu completamente a necessidade do pronome, no Brasil.


Obrigado, Carfer, Guihenning!


----------



## machadinho

Porém, @Nino83, repare que o caso envolvendo curei que é assunto deste _thread_ é completamente diferente. Não tem nada a ver com a necessidade ou dispensabilidade do pronome.

Em "perdi 23kg treinando em casa e ainda curei uma depressão", o objeto direito de "curei" é uma *doença* ou quadro clínico; não é uma *pessoa*. Curar a doença e curar a pessoa não é, gramaticalmente, a mesma coisa.

*doença:* Curei uma depressão. (  segundo a norma culta)
*pessoa:* Curei-me de uma depressão. (  também segundo a norma culta)​


----------



## pfaa09

machadinho said:


> pfaa09, posso concluir que você concorda comigo que o exemplo original do @Marcio_Osorio (curei uma depressão) não está errado?


Sim, posso dizer que concordo, eu entendi assim que li a frase. Eu percebi logo que se tratava da depressão do personagem.
Só poderia ter sido interpretado de outra forma, se não houvesse o contexto que nos foi trazido.
Se a pessoa tivesse dito apenas: "curei uma depressão" Mas que depressão seria essa? A do próprio ou a de outrém?


----------



## Nino83

Oi @machadinho, saudações da Sicília para Minas Gerais.
Sim, curar uma doença é corretissimo. Todavia, em italiano (não sei em espanhol) a frase significa que a pessoa decidiu a cura, como se ele fosse, ao mesmo tempo, quer médico quer paciente, ou pode significar que ele curou a doença seguindo o que o médico lhe disse. Nós usamos o verbo _superar_ nesse caso (_ho superato un periodo di..._).
Claro que a frase se entende bem, mas provavelmente em português é mais "idiomática" e natural, que em italiano (ou em espanhol, não sei).


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Carfer said:


> Também podemos dizer, sim (aliás, é frequente). _'Partiu-se-me o relógio', 'avariou-se-me o computador', 'partiu-se-me o coração', 'furou-se-me um pneu'_, etc.
> 
> Curioso, porque em Portugal '_sobre se_' é comum e encontra-se em bons autores, inclusive do século XIX (Almeida Garrett, Alexandre Herculano). Não tinha nenhuma consciência de que fosse anglicismo. E dois '_se'_ seguidos também não são invulgares (o primeiro, habitualmente, como conjunção condicional ou integrante).


Quero agradecer a todos os excelentes esclarecimentos sobre o pronome _me_ no texto original. Aprendi mais sobre a função do _se_ e e não menos sobre mais uma diferença entre o português do Brasil e o de Portugal.


----------

